# الحياة العلمية والثقافية في الإسكندرية



## مورا مارون (24 مايو 2009)

​ 
ظلت مدينة الإسكندرية في العصر الروماني عاصمة للحكم، واستمرت في الوقت نفسه مركزًا للبحث العلمي والنشاط الفكري والثقافي ، متابعة في ذلك دورها العظيم الذي قامت به في العصر البطلمي . ولما كان الأباطرة الرومان يكنون الاحترام للثقافة اليونانية، فإنهم بذلوا التشجيع لذلك المؤسسة العلمية اليونانية التي شيدها البطالمة وهي "المرسيون" Mouseon (أو دار العلم) فقد استمر علماء هذه المؤسسة يتلقون من الأباطرة العطايا، ويتمتعون ببعض الامتيازات ومنها بعض الإعفاءات الضريبية ونعلم أن الإمبراطور كلوديوس أضاف إلى "الموسيون" مبنى جديدًا حمل اسمه وكانت تتدارس فيه مؤلفاته، كما علمنا أن الإمبراطور هادريان. الذي اشتهر بعشقه للثقافة اليونانية، زار الموسيون وشارك في ندوات عقدها مع علمائه ومفكريه حيث بذل لهم المزيد من المكافآت كما زاد من عددهم. غير أنه ترخص فيما يبدو في منح عضوية الموسيون لأشخاص من غير العلماء، لأن بعض وثائق القرن الثاني نذكر بعض رجال الدين والضباط الرومان وكبار الموظفين المدنيين بل الأبطال الرياضيين على أنهم أعضاء فيه.



​ وحتى نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي كان الموسيون لا يزال يجتذب إليه النابهين من العلماء، فقد كانت طبيعة الدراسة فيه أقرب إلى أسلوب أكاديميات البحث العلمي منها إلى أسلوب الجامعات المعنية بتدريس فروع المعرفة المختلفة لكن يبدو أن الموسيون اقترب منذ بداية القرن الثالث من الوظيفة التعليمية حين اضطر علماؤه إلى تخصيص قاعات يدرسون فيها لمن يريد من الطلاب لقاء آخر بعد أن أوقف الإمبراطور كاراكالا دعم المكومة المادي للموسيون فتوافد عليه طلاب من الإسكندرية وأنحاء مصر ومن خارجها. ومما يجدر بالذكر أن للطلاب الأجانب أرسي للعلوم، وخاصة للطب استمروا يفدون إلى الإسكندرية حتى نهاية القرن الرابع على الأقل ويمكن أن نطلق على الموسيون بهذه الصفة التعليمية التي اكتسبها (خاصة في مجال الدراسات الفلسفية) مدرسة الإسكندرية "الوثنية" التي وقفت تواجهها منذ أواخر القرن الثاني بشكل واضح تلك المدرسة الوعظية الحوارية التي اهتمت بتدريس تعاليم المسيحية ودراسة لاهوتها، وعرفت باسم مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية كما ذكرنا .





وأما مكتبة الإسكندرية التي طبقت شهرتها آفاق العالم القديم طوال العمر الهلنسي، والتي كان وثيقة الصلة بالموسيون، فلا نسمع شيئًا عن جهود للأباطرة في دعمها على نحو ما كان يفعل البطالمة غير أنه كان يقوم بأمانة المكتبة طوال العصر الروماني علماء نابهون تولوا رعايتها وقد وجدت إلى جانب المكتبة الأم كتبتان أخريان كانت كبراهما ملحقة بمعبد سرابيس (السرابيوم) والأخرى بمعبد قيصر (القيصرون).




​
وحين نستعرض أبرز ملامح نتاج الإسكندرية الأدبي والفكري في العصر الروماني يستوقف نظرنا ملاحظتان: أولهما هبوط مستوى الإنتاج الأدبي الشعري، حيث لا نجد إلا شعرًا مصنوعًا غير مطبوع، أكثره منظومات وصفية تتناول مواقع جغرافية أو أشخاصًا أي آلهة، وشتان بين هذا كله وبين أغراض الشعر ومستواه عند كاليماخوس وأبولونيوس وثيوكريتوس في العصر البطلمي مثلاً كذلك تدهور مستوى الكتابة التاريخية وداخلها التزييف والخيال والانتحال غير أن علماء الموسيون تابعوا عمل أسلافهم في الدراسة الأدبية والنقدية وتحقيق النصوص والتعليق عليها وأما الملاحظة الثانية فهي ازدهار الفكر الفلسفي مما يعتبر اتجاهًا جديدًا لم نره في الإسكندرية من قبل ويبدو أن ملوك البطالمة لم يشجعوا دراسة الفلسفة تفاديًا، فيما يحتمل، لما يطرحه هذا النوع من النشاط العقلي من تساؤلات قد تمس أساس سلطتهم الملكية المطلقة. أما الرومان، فقد وجد من قوادهم وأباطرتهم من يتحمس شخصيًا لدراسة الفلسفة وتبني بعضهم مذهبًا أو آخر من مناهبها، وأخص بالذكر من هؤلاء الإمبراطور "الرواقي" ماركوس أوريليوس. وقد ذكرنا في مناسبة سابقة أن الرواقية كانت أحب المذاهب الفلسفية إلى قلوب الرومان.


لمعرفة اكثرعن الرواقية اضغط هنا






منارة الاسكندرية القديمة​
غير أن ازدهار الفلسفة في الإسكندرية لم يكن متعلقًا بمدى إعجاب الرومان بالفلسفة أو حتى تشجيعهم إياها، وإنما كانت ظروف العصر نفسها تبعث على التفكير الفلسفي بين المثقفين. وفي الإسكندرية، تلك المدينة التي كانت تعج بالحركة التجارية، وإليها كانت تنساب مع القادمين من كافة الأجناس شتى الأفكار الدينية من شتى الثقافات، واجه المثقف نوعًا من الحيرة والارتباك حين بدا له وكأن كل الأديان القديمة محض هراء وانتحالات زائفة. وإلى شيء من هذا التوجه ذهبت دعوة أصحاب مذهب "الأدرية" (الغنوصية Gnosticism) التي أنكرت كل الأديان القائمة واعتقدت في فكرة إلهية عليا. وفي  مجال الفكر الفلسفي الإسكندري أفلوطين Plotinos الذي يعتبر زعيم الأفلاطونية الجديدة Neoplatonism وهو من بلدة ليكوبوليس (أسيوط) في صعيد مصر. وقد درس في الإسكندرية على يد أستاذه أمونيوس ساكاس وأقام مذهبًا فلسفيًا متكاملاً جمع فيه بين عناصر شرقية روحية استلهمها من الحكم المصرية والفارسية والهندية وعناصر من الجانب الإلهي من فلسفة أفلاطون والفلسفة الفيثاغورية الجديدة، وهو على إجمال القول يبدأ بالفلسفة لينتهي باتحاد النفس مع الله. كذلك نذكر في عداد المفكرين الفلاسفة الإسكندريين أثينايوس النقراطيسي الذي يدل على سعة علمه وإحاطته بمختلف المذاهب الفلسفية الكتاب الوحيد الذي وصل إلينا من مؤلفاته وهو مأدبة الحكماء Dipnosophistai وهو كتاب ضخم حاكي فيه المؤلف أسلوب فلاسفة قدماء مثل أفلاطون في المأدبة لعرض أرائه بيد أنه لم يبلغ مبلغ هؤلاء.




​ 
وأما في مجال العلوم فقد حافظت الإسكندرية على مكانتها القديمة في الدراسات الفلكية والرياضية والطبية. وأول من يذكر في هذا المقام العالم الفلكي الرياضي الجغرافي الفذ كلوديوس بطلميوس الذي ولد بمدينة بطلمية Ptolemais بصعيد مصر وازدهر علمه بالإسكندرية في القرن الثاني الميلادي، وهو الذي عرفه العرب باسم بطلميوس الجغرافي حيث اشتهر عندهم بكتابه العظيم في الرياضيات والفلك الذي أسموه "المجسطي" Al-Majesti، وهو تصحيف عربي للعنوان اليوناني للكتاب. وقد قيل عن هذا الكتاب الموسوعي إنه ظل "إنجيل" الفلك حتى أيام كوبرنيكوس. أما الجغرافيا فقد تصدى بطليموس لدراستها على أساس معرفته الرياضية والفلكية فوضع كتابًا موسوعيًا أيضًا في ثمانية أجزاء، ورسم خريطة للعالم حدد عليها الأماكن بنسب أبعادها الصحيحة، فكان الكتاب والخريطة نقلة مهمة في علم الجغرافيا القديمة.




​ 
وفي مجال الطب والجراحة، واصل علماء الإسكندرية اهتمامهم القديم بالتشريح، وظلت شهرة الإسكندرية القديمة في العلوم الطبية تجتذب الطلاب من خارج مصر حتى أواخر القرن الرابع كما سبق أن ذكرنا، ولعل أبرز من درس الطب في الإسكندرية جالينوس البرجامي (129-199) أعظم أطباء ذلك العصر على الإطلاق. ويصف لنا الكاتب الموسوعي كلسوس (النصف الأول من القرن الأول) براعة أطباء الإسكندرية في إجراء شتى العمليات الجراحية بما فيها جراحة تجميل الوجه. وكذلك تشير بعض الوثائق إلى أجهزة طبية أو أربطة عرفت باسم مبتكريها من أطباء الإسكندرية.

مورا مارون

موقع التاريخ المصري​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا  وموضوع مهم يا مورا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا مورا 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا  وموضوع مهم يا مورا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا مورا
> 
> ميرررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...





​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات رااائعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 مايو 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مايو 2009)

ثانكس يا مورا موضوع حلو كتير ومهم​


----------



## جيلان (26 مايو 2009)

*يا جامد يا جامد
تحفة يعلم ربنا الموضوع ميرسى يا مورا
بلدياتى بقى ههههههه بس بجد بحب تاريخ اسكندرية جدا لانه بيبدء من بطلمى و هلينيستى 
صراحة الفرعونى بينرفزنى شوية من كتر غموضه*


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 مايو 2009)

مش تقولوا كدة ياجدعان
يعنى أفلاطون طلع من أسيوط
وساكتين دة كله
وأنا اللى كنت فاكراه خواجة
ميرسى بجد يامورا الموضوع رائع
هتمنظر أنا بقى شوية بأفلاطون على حسك كدة​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جيجي  الموضوع ده 

كلو عشانك بس انت تأمري وريني شطارتك في الامتحانات بقا يا بت


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مايو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> مش تقولوا كدة ياجدعان
> يعنى أفلاطون طلع من أسيوط
> وساكتين دة كله
> وأنا اللى كنت فاكراه خواجة
> ...





*يلا تمنظري *

*بس ابقي قولي منقول للامانة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

